# pecl-geoip with PHP7.1



## razsnic (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello,

I am running Piwik using Apache/PHP71.
I would like to install pecl-geoip, however I noticed that it is dependent on PHP56.
Since I do not want to downgrade to PHP56 just for pecl-geoip, is there any way to install pecl-geoip using PHP71?

Thank you!
Raz


----------



## Snurg (Dec 28, 2017)

Make a jail which you can equip with php56 and run that software there.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2017)

Build from ports, then you can deviate from the default (the default is 5.6). To make sure your dependencies are correct add to /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= php=7.1
```
That will make sure if you build something that depends on PHP it's going to depend on 7.1.


----------

